# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB'de Türkiye Sorunu Kalmadı

## ceydaaa

Avrupa Parlamentosu (AP) Bütçe Komisyonu Başkanı Fransız Parlamenter Alain Lamassoure, "Türkler ve Avrupalılar Türkiye'nin Avrupa Birliği (AB) üyeliğini istemedikleri için" AB açısından "Türk sorunu" diye bir meselenin kalmadığını savundu.

Fransa'da Pazar günleri yayımlanan "Journal du Dimanche" gazetesine demeç veren Lamassoure, ekonomik kriz nedeniyle Avrupa entegrasyonuna ara verilmesi gerekip gerekmediğine dair bir soruya, "Hırvatistan yakında AB üyesi olacak ama bu küçük ülke 4 milyon nüfusuyla sorun oluşturmaz. AB'nin sınırları konusu da artık kapanmıştır. 2000'li yılların başlarında gündemde olan Türk sorunu ne Türkler ne de Avrupalılar ortak olmak istemedikleri için artık gündemden kalkmıştır" yanıtını verdi.

AB'ye Noble Bariş Ödülü verilmesini "Avrupa mucizesinin taçlandırılması" olarak tanımlayan Lamassoure, buna karşılık AB'nin başaramadığı konular olduğunu, bunun başında da Kıbrıs meselesinin geldiğini söyledi.

Türkiye'nin AB ile Gümrük Birliği müzakereleri sırasında 1993-1995 yılları arasında Fransa'nın AB İşleri'nden Sorumlu Bakanı olan Lamassoure, 2001 yılında da AP'nin Türkiye raportörlüğünü yapmıştı.

AP Hıristiyan Demokrat grubuna mensup olan Lamassoure, "birliğin entegrasyon sürecini baltalayacağı" gerekçesiyle Türkiye'nin AB üyeliği fikrine karşı çıkan safta yer alıyor.

Ntvmsnbc

----------

